# Is this worth $100.00



## brassbusterpc (Apr 20, 2012)

My buddie want's a $100.00 for this Schwinn Phantom BMX, just gonna flip it, is it worth it. Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Like Rick says on _Pawn Stars_, "Not gonna happen".

$100 is about what it would be worth at retail, $150 if you found the right guy. I'd be more in it at about $25-$40.


----------



## KurseD (Apr 20, 2012)

Check your other post on it. I was thinking it was a Predator not Phantom. I'd still say $100-$125. 

I'd still give you $20 + Shipping for it right now.


----------



## macr0w (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys are a trip.


----------



## how (Apr 21, 2012)

doesnt seem like there is enough room for enough of a profit to flip it,,but I could be wrong, I had basically the same bike in the Schwinn Scrambler I bought it for 10 did a little work and sold it for 80. The one you show is nicer.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 21, 2012)

I would think the wheels are worth $100......


----------



## KurseD (Apr 21, 2012)

The wheels are "Tuff II" I would honestly say they are worth about $50 for the pair with the tires. the rest of the bike is worth maybe $50-75. There isn't much room for a profit if it's priced at $100. I'd stay away from it unless you plan on buying it for yourself.


----------



## how (Apr 22, 2012)

I would offer 75 bucks for it..it is complete with the correct seat which is hard to find,,and the chainguard which you seldom see.


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

$100 tops, its just a low end bmx bike that no body really wants


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

Heck noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## mcraasch (Jan 21, 2015)

wheels are worth 75-100.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 22, 2015)

Stem (ashtabula) has some value depending on year. can not read the serial number on the head tube. Tuff IIs can reach as high as 150$. Bars can fetch 20$ grips 10$ chain 10$. Pads 10$ . I would break the wrist and walk away. Break the wrist , walk away.


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 24, 2015)

whats the difference between a phantom and a scrambler id give you $100 and let my kids toss it around


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 25, 2015)

It's a Phantom!  Phantoms are worth 3000!  Sometimes 6000 on ebay.....or more.
Blue is rare!


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 8, 2015)

Doesn't value depend on the market? Here in Pittsburgh, a Schwinn Scrambler with Tuff II's in that color with all OG components, if fully restored, sells from 150-200. I have sold two in that price range marketed to the right person. http://bikewhistle.blogspot.com/2014/08/1979-schwinn-scrambler-bmx-in.html

And, parted out, I am sure that that Schwinn BMX stamped Messinger Saddle is worth 50 and the tuffs with the Scrambler tires is worth 150.


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 8, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> It's a Phantom!  Phantoms are worth 3000!  Sometimes 6000 on ebay.....or more.
> Blue is rare!




The Phantom was a lower end version of the Scrambler. For instance, it had a kick stand weld with a cap on it and often did not have a head tube gusset. The scrambler was more of the "ready for the track BMX bike."
Phantom





Scrambler


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 9, 2015)

Flip and what is it worth.
 Some people watch too much NON-Reality Television.

Please don't take it as the casual disrespect meaning


flip
  (flĭp)
v. flipped, flip·ping, flips 

v.tr.
1. 
a.  To throw or toss with a light brisk motion: flipped the ball to the pitcher.

b.  To toss in the air, imparting a spin: flip a coin.

2. 
a.  To cause to turn over or around, especially with a light quick motion: flip over a card; flipped the pancake with a spatula.

b.  To turn through (papers, for example); leaf: flipped the pages of the report.

3. 
a.  To strike quickly or lightly; flick: flipped me on the shoulder with his finger.

b.  To move or act on with a quick motion: flip a switch; flipped open her briefcase.

4.  To change or reverse (one's position or attitude).


v.intr.
1. 
a.  To turn over from one side to another or end over end: The canoe flipped over.

b.  To turn a somersault, especially in the air.

2. 
a.  To move up and down in twists and turns: fish flipping about in the net.

b.  To move quickly and lightly; snap: The lid flipped open.

3.  To leaf; browse: flipped through the catalogue.

4.  To change one's mind, especially on a political position.

5.  Slang 
a.  To go crazy.

b.  To react strongly and especially enthusiastically: I flipped over the new car.

n.
1.  The act of flipping, especially:
a.  A flick or tap.

b.  A short, quick movement: a flip of the wrist.

c.  A somersault.

2.  Informal A reversal; a flipflop.

3.  A mixed drink made with any of various alcoholic beverages and often including beaten eggs.

adj. flip·per, flip·pest Informal 
Marked by casual disrespect; impertinent: a flip answer to a serious question.
Phrasal Verb: 
 flip out
1.  To react strongly; become excited, upset, or angry.

2.  To go crazy; have a mental breakdown.
Idioms: 
 flip (one's) lid Slang 
1.  To react strongly, as with anger or enthusiasm.

2.  To go crazy.

flip (someone) off
 Slang To make an obscene gesture toward (someone); give the finger to.


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever sold a Predator. I know there are a lot of them. But which is the most desireable for a collection?


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm interested in it for my boys 9 and 11


----------



## Flatblackkustoms (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it is, The Tuff II's are worth $75/100. I would buy it, where are you located!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's been 3 years....


----------

